# tug loss



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

anybody know the name of the tug lost in the bay of biscay with the loss of one crew member the man lost came from Derby


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Believe tug was Aquarius, on passage from La Corunna to Plymouth. Two of three crew were rescued from a liferaft by helicopter and taken to hospital in Brest.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

does anyone know if anyone found the missing crew member yet??
it is very sad to hear mariners getting injured at sea.

Tony.


----------

